# Ultrasound Guidance



## mlwilson (Jul 27, 2009)

My docs just purchased a Ultrasound machine for needle placement.  They want to know if they can take this machine to the surgery center and be able to charge for the global rate 76942 instead of just the professional component since they own the machine?  Does anyone know?


----------

